# Lick, Lick, Lick



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Clifford constantly licks when petting him. Now its sweet and all but alot people don't like it, and I am starting to get tired of it. How do u break the excessive licking habit?


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I have the same problem. It was cute at first, but now is to the point of very annoying. He only does it obsessively to me.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine both lick...Tillie more than Tango...but Tango LOVES to lick my hubby...but not me!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee has the opposite problem........She will not let you kiss her and she does not lick. She loves to cuddle and is sooooo sweet, so I settle for what I can get. I would love for her to lick but no go. She loves to get on the couch with me in the evenings and lay her little head on my shoulder but no kissy~~~I guess girls, we want what we can't get~~~~LOL!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 6 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646574


> CeeCee has the opposite problem........She will not let you kiss her and she does not lick. She loves to cuddle and is sooooo sweet, so I settle for what I can get. I would love for her to lick but no go. She loves to get on the couch with me in the evenings and lay her little head on my shoulder but no kissy~~~I guess girls, we want what we can't get~~~~LOL!!![/B]


I'd take a no licker any day, wanna switch? kidding lol, she is adorable!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my 3 are the same . arty: jo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have one of each.

Abbey kisses me all the time! She actually won a first place ribbon in August for "Best Kisser" at a pet event!!! I love her sweet puppy kisses :wub: :wub: and she will stop if I ask her to. But she'll never let me give her the last kiss - she ALWAYS have to give one back, LOL.


Now my Archie (the love of my life) wouldn't give out a kiss if my life depended on it!!!  
Once he gave me one by mistake.......it was wonderful.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London is a big licker when being pet also. She tends to lick more when she is sleepy. I absolutely hate it (LOL), so when she starts licking my hand, arm, or clothing, I move the area she's licking to make her stop. I just keep moving every time she licks, so eventually she stops and just lays there so I can pet her.*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 7 2008, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646748


> I have one of each.
> 
> Abbey kisses me all the time! She actually won a first place ribbon in August for "Best Kisser" at a pet event!!! I love her sweet puppy kisses :wub: :wub: and she will stop if I ask her to. But she'll never let me give her the last kiss - she ALWAYS have to give one back, LOL.
> 
> ...


You are so funny! "Once he gave me one by mistake.......it was wonderful."

Emma....we call her the Kiss Machine and we order kisses from her. We'll say, "Emma, I'll take 4 kisses please." And then she just kisses and kisses. lol


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My Boo is a big time Kisser & moderate licker. Hannah is a small time kisser & semi-moderate licker. Boo would kiss my lips right off my face if I let him, but Hannah gives little butterfly kisses sparingly. Boo likes to lick the palms of my hands & my toes,Hannah likes to lick my ears,face,arms & clothes. Neither of them lick while being petted though. Neither of them lick anybody but close family members & Hannah only gives kisses to me & hubbie, but Boo will give kisses to all his favorite people. I don't worry about the licking unless it should appear obsessive.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe I wouldn't mind the licking if he wasn't a poop eater............. :yucky:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 7 2008, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646748


> *Once he gave me one by mistake.......it was wonderful.*[/B]


Aww...Pat, that was sooo cute! your comment made me laugh..hehe..

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 7 2008, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647104


> Maybe I wouldn't mind the licking if he wasn't a poop eater............. :yucky:[/B]


LOL..Clifford just has lots of love to give..haha... :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 7 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646748


> I have one of each.
> 
> Abbey kisses me all the time! She actually won a first place ribbon in August for "Best Kisser" at a pet event!!! I love her sweet puppy kisses :wub: :wub: and she will stop if I ask her to. But she'll never let me give her the last kiss - she ALWAYS have to give one back, LOL.
> 
> ...


That's interesting....because Tango is the love of life too & won't give any kisses!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 7 2008, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647104


> Maybe I wouldn't mind the licking if he wasn't a poop eater............. :yucky:[/B]


Let us know if you figure out the licking thing with Clifford. Maybe he realizes you just taste so much better than the poop.  Uno was not a licker from the very beginning. I always just asked for Eskimo kisses (he'll touch his nose to yours when you say that). But, just recently, he's been a licking maniac the past couple weeks and I don't know why but especially the legs. :huh:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 8 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647558


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 7 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646748





> I have one of each.
> 
> Abbey kisses me all the time! She actually won a first place ribbon in August for "Best Kisser" at a pet event!!! I love her sweet puppy kisses :wub: :wub: and she will stop if I ask her to. But she'll never let me give her the last kiss - she ALWAYS have to give one back, LOL.
> 
> ...


That's interesting....because Tango is the love of life too & won't give any kisses!!!  

[/B][/QUOTE]

Hummmm. Hey we've got twins!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 8 2008, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647619


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 8 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647558





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 7 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646748





> I have one of each.
> 
> Abbey kisses me all the time! She actually won a first place ribbon in August for "Best Kisser" at a pet event!!! I love her sweet puppy kisses :wub: :wub: and she will stop if I ask her to. But she'll never let me give her the last kiss - she ALWAYS have to give one back, LOL.
> 
> ...


That's interesting....because Tango is the love of life too & won't give any kisses!!!  

[/B][/QUOTE]

Hummmm. Hey we've got twins!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep! Twins! LOL. I would be in heaven if Tango would give my kisses non-stop! :wub:


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 7 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647104


> Maybe I wouldn't mind the licking if he wasn't a poop eater............. :yucky:[/B]



Oh that is too funny! I laughed out loud! :smrofl:


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 6 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646474


> Clifford constantly licks when petting him. Now its sweet and all but alot people don't like it, and I am starting to get tired of it. How do u break the excessive licking habit?[/B]


Glad you posted this...it was a fun read!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy does the licking thing like there is no tomorrow when I am grooming her. We are working on "no kiss". She is learning. I let her kiss intermittently when I say "kiss". Grooming is the only time I really have a problem with it unless she is asking for something. She runs up and rares back to throw herself on me and kisses me to get her point across lol.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

One other thing with this licking thing. He will lick his pillow excessively, or my blanket he is laying on, or his travel pad in the car. Is this a sign of deyhydration, or excessive licking? He does drink enough water, so I doubt its dehydration, but who knows..................


----------



## MonroesMommy (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 7 2008, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646781


> *London is a big licker when being pet also. She tends to lick more when she is sleepy. I absolutely hate it (LOL), so when she starts licking my hand, arm, or clothing, I move the area she's licking to make her stop. I just keep moving every time she licks, so eventually she stops and just lays there so I can pet her.*[/B]


I 100% agree :biggrin: My Monroe seems to have to be the Mom at night, and only at night when I'm falling asleep...."lick, licl, lick" I just move whatever she's licking enough, she then gets mad and turns her back to me.LOL  She cracks me up! But we understand each other. Its our routine.....Raquel


----------



## MonroesMommy (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE (MonroesMommy @ Oct 11 2008, 03:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648883


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 7 2008, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646781





> *London is a big licker when being pet also. She tends to lick more when she is sleepy. I absolutely hate it (LOL), so when she starts licking my hand, arm, or clothing, I move the area she's licking to make her stop. I just keep moving every time she licks, so eventually she stops and just lays there so I can pet her.*[/B]


I 100% agree :biggrin: My Monroe seems to have to be the Mom at night, and only at night when I'm falling asleep...."lick, lick, lick" I just move whatever she's licking enough, she then gets mad and turns her back to me.LOL  She cracks me up! But we understand each other. Its our routine.....Raquel
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

